# Who else here is upset with their VAC settlement



## Gavin Flett (22 Jul 2011)

Am I the only one out there with a crappy settlement from VAC? I want to hear about others situations, it seems to be a common theme across the country. I keep hearing about 'The Standard 5%'... what gives???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jul 2011)

All you have to do is read through the threads already here. There are many stories of people being screwed by VAC. Unfortunately, you're not really that special, as a search will show you. You're in the majority.

Ontario has Trial Lawyers for Veterans. If you're not in Ontario, perhaps your province has something similar.


----------

